#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Best 5 Post Graduation Courses in Canada

## jaivinder

Hey friends today I am going to tell you top 5 post graduation courses in Canada. As we know Canada is considered as a top destination after US and UK. Every year 150,000 international students choose to study on graduate programs in Canada.

*These are top 5 PG courses preferred by Indian students:*

1.*Business management:* Canada is also known as top destination for MBA program. MBA programs in Canada are considerably more affordable than in the US.

*2.**Hospitality Management:* It is also on top PG course. Hospitality and tourism colleges in Canada can help you develop the skills necessary to work with hotels, airlines, travel companies, and cruise lines.

*3.**Health Science:* It covers wide variety of healthcare subjects Canadian colleges offer full of health sciences and technology courses such as Occupational Health and Safety, Radiation Therapy, international healthcare initiatives, and population health etc.

*4.**Science and Engineering:* Canadian engineering degrees are well received across the world because it has strong reputation in the world that’s why it helps in competitive edge to international students while applying for a job.

*5.**Information Technology:* As we know IT fields growing day by day because of Canada provide best IT education environment for engineering students. In the next five years, the demand for ICT workers in Canada will increase. Post graduation in IT can be done at Canadian universities and community colleges.





  Similar Threads: Study ME post graduation in engg USA Post graduates study in UK - Post graduation courses in UK Post graduates study in Canada- Post graduation courses in Canada

----------

